# Jackie Bee bred horses...



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

AQHA Jackie Bee was a halter horse, but that doesn't mean that a horse with him in the pedigree is a halter horse. It's not uncommon to see halter horses in the pedigree of horses that are put together to do other things. There was also an APHA paint mare with that name. You could post your colts full pedigree for more input.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's true, it used to be the purpose of a halter class was to show the breed standard. Some people, not all, who breed and show halter horses- bred the feet right out from under them. Don't break them to ride, put them on a tread mill instead and don't take temperment into consideration.

This horse has got some bone to him and nice big feet...he looks like a ranch horse, otherwise I wouldnt of bought him.

But like I said above we have a mare that is halter bred and is a great ranch horse, so that doesn't always hold true but more of a sterotype.

Here's the link....

Dakota Gray Jackie Quarter Horse


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing up close other than Jackie Bee stands out in his pedigree for me, but that doesn't mean anything. The best ranch horses I've ever seen were not shown so don't have an official record of accomplishment. If he's put together nice and has intelligence/trainable nature, then he could be awesome. Jackie Bee is a recognized name in my area where there is a solid following of high percentage foundation bred quarter horses. A pretty head is icing on the cake so it's not uncommon to see halter horses in an in demand pedigree. Why not have the whole package? Pretty AND athletic with a good mind and willing attitude. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My grandpa had a Jackie Bee bred mare when I was a kid that he crossed on his son of Poco Dell. She threw some really nice, handy all-around horses. No reason not to try making her a roping horse - bloodlines get pigeon holed too often imo. As a kid I jumped with my 14.2 granddaughter of Poco Dell & Continental King - we got some looks, some "she's going to jump that little thing" comments, but when it came to a timed jump off we smoked 'em!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the good thing is I didn't buy him for his papers, but will hopefully be an advantage if he doesn't fit us and I sell him. I didn't recognize anything other than Jackie Bee on there either.

The pic isn't all that great, but you can kinda tell what he looks like. And he is super light in a halter and snaffle...just needs some miles and work. 

Around here there is a lot of backyard weekend riders and the guy was trying to sell him as a gentle kids horse. He wanted to hump up and buck a little and is not very broke at all....not sure where a little kid could ride him? I can't imagine having people coming over and trying him out that expected him to be a kids horse. Horse traders never cease to amaze me..lol!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Jackie B bred mare, Dandy's Lil Jewel. She's out of TJ Dandy Jack x Stans Colleen. I'll have to say for her, she got all of the TB qualities, but her siblings are real cowy and nice working horses, reining, cutting and such. I use her for halter, showmanship, wp events and competitive trail and eventually (once I can trust her) we'll start doing some jumping. 

I think back when Jackie B was a Halter Champion, he also excelled at events as well, where as today the halter horse can barely carry himself. Jackie was ranked #9 Top Bloodline used in todays working ranch remudas by Western Horseman Magazine in 2007. I really like the Jackie B line as well as the other older lines, Joe Reed, McCue, and King. Just so hard to find anymore. 

Here's a pic of my mare.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Roberto said:


> I have a Jackie B bred mare, Dandy's Lil Jewel. She's out of TJ Dandy Jack x Stans Colleen. I'll have to say for her, she got all of the TB qualities, but her siblings are real cowy and nice working horses, reining, cutting and such. I use her for halter, showmanship, wp events and competitive trail and eventually (once I can trust her) we'll start doing some jumping.
> 
> I think back when Jackie B was a Halter Champion, he also excelled at events as well, where as today the halter horse can barely carry himself. Jackie was ranked #9 Top Bloodline used in todays working ranch remudas by Western Horseman Magazine in 2007. I really like the Jackie B line as well as the other older lines, Joe Reed, McCue, and King. Just so hard to find anymore.
> 
> Here's a pic of my mare.


Thanks!!! Nice looking mare!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks CowChick77, she has her moments. This past September she had a total meltdown at our final big show of the season, we had to eventually just tie her to the trailer. It was very frustrating with all of our hard work for an entire year down the drain. I considered having her spayed, if putting her on regumate didn't work. We had two more shows and I put her on the regumate and I had the horse I had been showing all year back under me. 

In fact she was so bad at the September show, that one of the competitors, whom I had been showing with at various shows, asked me if she was a new horse, I said no, "Jewels just showed up instead of Dandy." So at our last two shows, the lady asked me if Dandy or Jewels was showing, I said it appears we have Dandy back again. 

I'm sure your guy with some consistant work will be quite the nice ride, with a great work ethic. Would love to see some more pics of your guy when you get some.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Roberto said:


> Thanks CowChick77, she has her moments. This past September she had a total meltdown at our final big show of the season, we had to eventually just tie her to the trailer. It was very frustrating with all of our hard work for an entire year down the drain. I considered having her spayed, if putting her on regumate didn't work. We had two more shows and I put her on the regumate and I had the horse I had been showing all year back under me.
> 
> In fact she was so bad at the September show, that one of the competitors, whom I had been showing with at various shows, asked me if she was a new horse, I said no, "Jewels just showed up instead of Dandy." So at our last two shows, the lady asked me if Dandy or Jewels was showing, I said it appears we have Dandy back again.
> 
> I'm sure your guy with some consistant work will be quite the nice ride, with a great work ethic. Would love to see some more pics of your guy when you get some.


Oh geez! Glad the Regumate worked out for her! It sucks to have done all that hard work just to have horomones mess it up.

I haven't had a whole lot of time to work with because of Christmas and it had been raining here for about 3 days. I did a little ground work with him which he responded well to. Today the sun came out and the husband and I went out to ride. I got on him and my husband rode his mare. He didn't offer to hump up and seemed to be pretty relaxed for being in a new arena. He flexes well laterally but not at vertically, easy to fix. I found the hole...he has learned from the previous owner that if he grabs the bit and runs to the gate he thinks he's done...boy did he get a rude awakening! My husband used to be a rodeo pickup man so isn't scared to crash into another horse. So Cracker would grab the bit and head for the gate in a high lope, I would keep his nose pointed in the direction I wanted to go and boot him with my outside leg and my husbandd would come barreling in and crash into him...lol After about a half dozen times of doing that he finally figured out he wasn't going to win this one. So after not taking off I let him rest, he dropped his head,licked his lips and I stepped off....we will see what happens tomorrow.

This is the reason why I don't think inexperienced people should own young and equally inexperienced horses...


----------

